# Rete 4, da rete di sinistra a sovranista. Pareri?



## fabri47 (19 Dicembre 2019)

Che ne pensate della svolta record di Rete 4? Da settembre 2018, si era rilanciata come rete di sinistra dando spazio a Barbara Palombelli nel preserale e Gerardo Greco direttore di Rete 4 con un programma al giovedì sera, in sostituzione del "populista" Paolo Del Debbio che presentava "Quinta Colonna", ma che è stato cancellato a dicembre dello stesso anno per bassi ascolti con Paolo Del Debbio che è tornato mesi dopo con il nuovo "Dritto e Rovescio".

All'inizio nella nuova Rete 4, in prima serata, c'era un solo programma di destra (più moderato, che populista) che è Quarta Repubblica con Nicola Porro presente ancora oggi e due programmi di sinistra ossia CR4-La Repubblica delle Donne di Piero Chiambretti e W L'Italia - Oggi e Domani di Gerardo Greco. Da quest'anno, la situazione si è clamorosamente capovolta, complici anche dei cambiamenti nei vertici dell'informazione Mediaset con le dimissioni di Greco dal TG4 e di Claudio Brachino da Mediaset dopo 30 anni di attività ed i grandi ascolti di Fuori dal Coro di Mario Giordano che da striscia preserale viene trasferito in prima serata, diventando fin da subito il secondo talk show politico più seguito del martedì sera (sopra Cartabianca di Bianca Berlinguer su Rai 3 e sotto Di Martedì di Floris su La7) e Dritto e Rovescio di Paolo Del Debbio (che ormai ha distaccato con ampio margine Piazzapulita di Corrado Formigli su La7). 

Gli unici conduttori di sinistra rimasti sono Chiambretti (l'unico rimasto in prima serata) e la Palombelli nel preserale con Stasera Italia. Significativa l'affermazione di Chiambretti nella puntata di ieri di CR4-La Repubblica delle Donne ha definito Rete 4 come la "rete sovranista", così come le innumerevoli ospitate di Matteo Salvini. Vi piace la svolta di Rete 4? O preferivate quella di sinistra che faceva concorrenza a La7 anche nel modo di fare informazione?


----------



## 7vinte (19 Dicembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Che ne pensate della svolta record di Rete 4? Da settembre 2018, si era rilanciata come rete di sinistra dando spazio a Barbara Palombelli nel preserale e Gerardo Greco direttore di Rete 4 con un programma al giovedì sera, in sostituzione del "populista" Paolo Del Debbio che presentava "Quinta Colonna", ma che è stato cancellato a dicembre dello stesso anno per bassi ascolti con Paolo Del Debbio che è tornato mesi dopo con il nuovo "Dritto e Rovescio".
> 
> All'inizio nella nuova Rete 4, in prima serata, c'era un solo programma di destra (più moderato, che populista) che è Quarta Repubblica con Nicola Porro presente ancora oggi e due programmi di sinistra ossia CR4-La Repubblica delle Donne di Piero Chiambretti e W L'Italia - Oggi e Domani di Gerardo Greco. Da quest'anno, la situazione si è clamorosamente capovolta, complici anche dei cambiamenti nei vertici dell'informazione Mediaset con le dimissioni di Greco dal TG4 e di Claudio Brachino da Mediaset dopo 30 anni di attività ed i grandi ascolti di Fuori dal Coro di Mario Giordano che da striscia preserale viene trasferito in prima serata, diventando fin da subito il secondo talk show politico più seguito del martedì sera (sopra Cartabianca di Bianca Berlinguer su Rai 3 e sotto Di Martedì di Floris su La7) e Dritto e Rovescio di Paolo Del Debbio (che ormai ha distaccato con ampio margine Piazzapulita di Corrado Formigli su La7).
> 
> Gli unici conduttori di sinistra rimasti sono Chiambretti (l'unico rimasto in prima serata) e la Palombelli nel preserale con Stasera Italia. Significativa l'affermazione di Chiambretti nella puntata di ieri di CR4-La Repubblica delle Donne ha definito Rete 4 come la "rete sovranista", così come le innumerevoli ospitate di Matteo Salvini. Vi piace la svolta di Rete 4? O preferivate quella di sinistra che faceva concorrenza a La7 anche nel modo di fare informazione?



Io preferirei un'informazione neutrale


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Dicembre 2019)

Floris, Gruber, Formigli, Fazio, Berlinguer, ognuno con la sua trasmissione in prima serata.

Se non ci fosse qualche altro programma con idee diverse per bilanciare, saremmo tipo in Corea del Nord.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Dicembre 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Floris, Gruber, Formigli, Fazio, Berlinguer, ognuno con la sua trasmissione in prima serata.
> 
> Se non ci fosse qualche altro programma con idee diverse per bilanciare, saremmo tipo in Corea del Nord.


Per questo dobbiamo rendere grazie a Giordano e Del Debbio  . 

E sono serio, io Giordano lo adoro ho anche dei libri suoi a casa. Quando va in onda lui poi è sempre bello vedere tutti i sinistroidi sui social che si indignano, in particolare Parenzo, lo stesso Parenzo che quando se lo trova al telefono (nemmeno di persona) scappa. Peccato che la gente lo ama e gli ascolti lo dimostrano  . La professionalità e la bravura pagano sempre, vai Marione!!!


----------



## juventino (19 Dicembre 2019)

Il fatto che La7 e la Rai trasmettono mrda non trasforma la mrda di Mediaset in cioccolata.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Dicembre 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Floris, Gruber, Formigli, Fazio, Berlinguer, ognuno con la sua trasmissione in prima serata.
> 
> Se non ci fosse qualche altro programma con idee diverse per bilanciare, saremmo tipo in Corea del Nord.



Non dimenticare che i soloni di sinistra fanno politica anche quando le trasmissioni non lo sono direttamente (pensiamo ad Augias)..e in radio è uguale..

Poi dicono che in Italia c'è il rischio dittatura e ritorno del fascismo...certo certo...


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Dicembre 2019)

Secondo me i talk show di rete 4 sono fondamentali in un'ottica di maggior pluralismo dell'informazione visto che altrove lo schieramento è palesemente opposto.

Ciò non toglie che ci sono decisamente TROPPI talk show politici nei palinsesti


----------



## fabri47 (19 Dicembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non dimenticare che i soloni di sinistra fanno politica anche quando le trasmissioni non lo sono direttamente (pensiamo ad Augias)..e in radio è uguale..
> 
> Poi dicono che in Italia c'è il rischio dittatura e ritorno del fascismo...certo certo...


In teoria anche Fazio dovrebbe essere pluralista (ok lui è di sinistra, ma parlo del programma in se), peccato che poi in un talk show che dovrebbe occuparsi di cinema e spettacolo invita Saviano e compagnia per parlare male di Salvini. Quelli sono i peggiori, visto che come ho detto prima, dovrebbero proporre altro. 

Un esempio contrario è Carlo Conti che è renziano doc ma in tv fa quello che deve fare, senza virare su altro.


----------



## Rivera10 (19 Dicembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Che ne pensate della svolta record di Rete 4? Da settembre 2018, si era rilanciata come rete di sinistra dando spazio a Barbara Palombelli nel preserale e Gerardo Greco direttore di Rete 4 con un programma al giovedì sera, in sostituzione del "populista" Paolo Del Debbio che presentava "Quinta Colonna", ma che è stato cancellato a dicembre dello stesso anno per bassi ascolti con Paolo Del Debbio che è tornato mesi dopo con il nuovo "Dritto e Rovescio".
> 
> All'inizio nella nuova Rete 4, in prima serata, c'era un solo programma di destra (più moderato, che populista) che è Quarta Repubblica con Nicola Porro presente ancora oggi e due programmi di sinistra ossia CR4-La Repubblica delle Donne di Piero Chiambretti e W L'Italia - Oggi e Domani di Gerardo Greco. Da quest'anno, la situazione si è clamorosamente capovolta, complici anche dei cambiamenti nei vertici dell'informazione Mediaset con le dimissioni di Greco dal TG4 e di Claudio Brachino da Mediaset dopo 30 anni di attività ed i grandi ascolti di Fuori dal Coro di Mario Giordano che da striscia preserale viene trasferito in prima serata, diventando fin da subito il secondo talk show politico più seguito del martedì sera (sopra Cartabianca di Bianca Berlinguer su Rai 3 e sotto Di Martedì di Floris su La7) e Dritto e Rovescio di Paolo Del Debbio (che ormai ha distaccato con ampio margine Piazzapulita di Corrado Formigli su La7).
> 
> Gli unici conduttori di sinistra rimasti sono Chiambretti (l'unico rimasto in prima serata) e la Palombelli nel preserale con Stasera Italia. Significativa l'affermazione di Chiambretti nella puntata di ieri di CR4-La Repubblica delle Donne ha definito Rete 4 come la "rete sovranista", così come le innumerevoli ospitate di Matteo Salvini. Vi piace la svolta di Rete 4? O preferivate quella di sinistra che faceva concorrenza a La7 anche nel modo di fare informazione?



Ahahahah ma quando mai rete 4 e' stata di sinistra ahahah. Cos' e'? Una barzelletta?


----------



## fabri47 (19 Dicembre 2019)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Ahahahah ma quando mai rete 4 e' stata di sinistra ahahah. Cos' e'? Una barzelletta?


A settembre 2018 fecero una brevissima svolta a sinistra con tanto di spot di lancio sulla "nuova Rete 4" con talk pacati e cancellazione di programmi populisti come quello di Del Debbio, con la Palombelli che alla prima puntata di Stasera Italia invitò Renzi. Però durò pochissimo, già a marzo con il ritorno di Del Debbio e la conferma di Porro la rete stava tornando a virare sul target di sempre.

Svolta a sinistra voluta da Silvio Berlusconi, che aveva paura di un'ascesa della Lega a discapito di Forza Italia che c'è stata comunque e, quindi, si è preferito puntare sui conduttori di sempre che almeno portano ascolti.


----------



## Rivera10 (19 Dicembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> A settembre 2018 fecero una brevissima svolta a sinistra con tanto di spot di lancio sulla "nuova Rete 4" con talk pacati e cancellazione di programmi populisti come quello di Del Debbio, con la Palombelli che alla prima puntata di Stasera Italia invitò Renzi. Però durò pochissimo, già a marzo con il ritorno di Del Debbio e la conferma di Porro la rete stava tornando a virare sul target di sempre.
> 
> Svolta a sinistra voluta da Silvio Berlusconi, che aveva paura di un'ascesa della Lega a discapito di Forza Italia che c'è stata comunque e, quindi, si è preferito puntare sui conduttori di sempre che almeno portano ascolti.



Ah,stiamo parlando della sinistra fru fru e radical chic che su molte cose la pensa come la destra di peracottari della Meloni e di Salvini?
Fino a quando non si capisce che questi due raggruppamenti parlamentari che chiamiamo convenzionalmente destra e sinistra non sono altro che due facce della stessa medaglia continueremo ad accapigliarci senza costrutto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Dicembre 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Secondo me i talk show di rete 4 sono fondamentali in un'ottica di maggior pluralismo dell'informazione visto che altrove lo schieramento è palesemente opposto.
> 
> Ciò non toglie che *ci sono decisamente TROPPI talk show politici nei palinsesti*



perchè ormai la politica è trash, anche per fare ascolti in tv. 

sono un po' ireality per le persone che credono di avere cultura.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Dicembre 2019)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Ah,stiamo parlando della sinistra fru fru e radical chic che su molte cose la pensa come la destra di peracottari della Meloni e di Salvini?
> Fino a quando non si capisce che questi due raggruppamenti parlamentari che chiamiamo convenzionalmente destra e sinistra non sono altro che due facce della stessa medaglia continueremo ad accapigliarci senza costrutto.



la gente pensa ancora che la sinistra sia davvero di sinistra. almeno la maggioranza delle persone.
perchè lo dicono in tv...


----------



## Rivera10 (19 Dicembre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> la gente pensa ancora che la sinistra sia davvero di sinistra. almeno la maggioranza delle persone.
> perchè lo dicono in tv...



Esatto. E' quella che si chiama sinistra liberale in politica e ultraliberista e globalista in economia. Sempre al soldo delle élites di cui si fanno araldi del potere.
L' unica vera sinistra non puo' che essere marxista.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (20 Dicembre 2019)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Esatto. E' quella che si chiama sinistra liberale in politica e ultraliberista e globalista in economia. Sempre al soldo delle élites di cui si fanno araldi del potere.
> L' unica vera sinistra non puo' che essere marxista.



Anche Marx era al soldo delle elite e pure i giacobini. Oggi la sinistra è soprattutto liberale, dato che la storia ha insegnato che il comunismo porta solo ad orrori.

Ma voi conoscete un marxista/comunista che non tenga alle sue proprietà, che le custodisce, come l'auto, la casa, la caffettiera, qualsiasi cosa. Vedete delle comuni nascere come funghi ovunque, oggi e nel passato, dove tutti condividono tutto?
Son tutti comunisti a parole e invece sono borghesi come tutti, con l'aggiunta dell'ingrediente dell'invidia della ricchezza altrui, della virtù altrui; uniti solo nel minimo comun denominatore della bassezza umana, dei vizi plebei quale il fumo in primis.
Votano sinistra perchè se gli togli le canne finisce il mondo, infatti per me la destra sbaglia ad essere proibizionista se intende vincere la guerra culturale.


----------



## Rivera10 (20 Dicembre 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Anche Marx era al soldo delle elite e pure i giacobini. Oggi la sinistra è soprattutto liberale, dato che la storia ha insegnato che il comunismo porta solo ad orrori.
> 
> Ma voi conoscete un marxista/comunista che non tenga alle sue proprietà, che le custodisce, come l'auto, la casa, la caffettiera, qualsiasi cosa. Vedete delle comuni nascere come funghi ovunque, oggi e nel passato, dove tutti condividono tutto?
> Son tutti comunisti a parole e invece sono borghesi come tutti, con l'aggiunta dell'ingrediente dell'invidia della ricchezza altrui, della virtù altrui; uniti solo nel minimo comun denominatore della bassezza umana, dei vizi plebei quale il fumo in primis.
> Votano sinistra perchè se gli togli le canne finisce il mondo, infatti per me la destra sbaglia ad essere proibizionista se intende vincere la guerra culturale.



Qua non si sta parlando di comunismo. Si parla di socialismo i cui padri sono Turati,Nenni, Pertini. Si parla di una comunita' di valori e idee che non veda i lavoratori come schiavi e il popolo come una massa indistinta di consumatori.
La sinistra di cui parli tu e' collusa con i poteri forti al pari della destra nazionalpopolare da operetta che a parole si dice scettica sulla UE ma che in realtà e' prona alle direttive dei tecnocrati di Bruxelles.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (20 Dicembre 2019)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Qua non si sta parlando di comunismo. Si parla di socialismo i cui padri sono Turati,Nenni, Pertini. Si parla di una comunita' di valori e idee che non veda i lavoratori come schiavi e il popolo come una massa indistinta di consumatori.
> La sinistra di cui parli tu e' collusa con i poteri forti al pari della destra nazionalpopolare da operetta che a parole si dice scettica sulla UE ma che in realtà e' prona alle direttive dei tecnocrati di Bruxelles.



Comunismo e socialismo sono la stessa cosa, anche per Marx che usava i termini indistintamente; in seguito si distinse il socialismo come via riformista per arrivare al medesimo obiettivo.
Il PCI di Pertini ha sempre ricevuto fondi dall' URSS, non vedo come di possa definirlo super-partes e non asservito alle elite. Tra l'altro pure un assassino di persone innocenti.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (20 Dicembre 2019)

Ma Rete4 non è sovranista, ha solo alcuni programmi incredibilmente equilibrati nella rappresentanza delle varie fazioni, dopo anni in cui abbiamo dovuto assistere a dibattiti in cui c'erano 5 di sinistra contro 1 di destra che veniva sempre interrotto anche dal conduttore.


----------



## Rivera10 (20 Dicembre 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Comunismo e socialismo sono la stessa cosa, anche per Marx che usava i termini indistintamente; in seguito si distinse il socialismo come via riformista per arrivare al medesimo obiettivo.
> Il PCI di Pertini ha sempre ricevuto fondi dall' URSS, non vedo come di possa definirlo super-partes e non asservito alle elite. Tra l'altro pure un assassino di persone innocenti.



L' ignoranza che traspare dalle tue parole quando dici che comunismo e socialismo sono la stessa cosa dice tutto di te.
E penso sia inutile che ti spieghi in cosa differiscano perché uno come te avra' già tanto da riordinare in testa...
Anche l' asserzione" il PCI di Pertini prendeva fondi dall' Urss"...Intanto era il partito socialista e poi parli di un mondo che non hai vissuto e non conosci se non dai racconti dei tuoi fratellini del Ku Klux klan. Allo stesso modo potrei dirti che la DC era finanziata dalla CIA che ha operato le peggiori porcate del ventesimo secolo, ma so che sarebbe solo fiato sprecato.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (20 Dicembre 2019)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> *L' ignoranza che traspare dalle tue parole* quando dici che comunismo e socialismo sono la stessa cosa *dice tutto di te*.
> E penso sia inutile che ti spieghi in cosa differiscano perché uno come te avra' già tanto da riordinare in testa...
> Anche l' asserzione" il PCI di Pertini prendeva fondi dall' Urss"...Intanto era il partito socialista e poi parli di un mondo che non hai vissuto e non conosci se non dai racconti dei tuoi fratellini del Ku Klux klan. Allo stesso modo potrei dirti che la DC era finanziata dalla CIA che ha operato le peggiori porcate del ventesimo secolo, ma so che sarebbe *solo fiato sprecato*.



Ecco l'ennesimo comunista che crede di sapere tutto e dall'offesa facile.

Così, primo video da goolag:


----------



## Rivera10 (20 Dicembre 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Ecco l'ennesimo comunista che crede di sapere tutto e dall'offesa facile.
> 
> Così, primo video da goolag:



Ah, visto il tuo basso livello culturale credevo che la tua fonte fosse il libro nero dei crimini del comunismo. Magari una di quelle copie omaggio che zio Silvio dava alle sagome presenti alle convention di Forza Italia


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (20 Dicembre 2019)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Ah, visto il tuo basso livello culturale credevo che la tua fonte fosse il libro nero dei crimini del comunismo. Magari una di quelle copie omaggio che zio Silvio dava alle sagome presenti alle convention di Forza Italia



Sei squalificato dal momento che hai scritto che fosse il PSI e non il PCI a ricevere i fondi dall' URSS. (Forse il PSI ricevette fondi in un passato più remoto, assieme al PCI e agli altri partiti socialisti o comunisti nel Mondo intero).
Manipulite fu un colpo di stato comunista finito male grazie alla scesa in campo di Forza Italia (ovvero delle forze che ci stavano dietro, tra cui la maggioranza silenziosa degli Italiani).


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Dicembre 2019)

quando si associa la cultura alle idee politiche, come spesso avviene (epraticamente sempre gli acculturati sono quelli di sinistra e gli ignoranti quelli di destra), mi viene sempre in mente fantozzi con franchino.

c'è questo luogo comune che vuole uomini di cultura quelli di sinistra, che non capirò mai. ed infatti anche fantozzi li prendeva in giro nel lontano 1983. 

36 anni fa.


----------



## Rivera10 (20 Dicembre 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Sei squalificato dal momento che hai scritto che fosse il PSI e non il PCI a ricevere i fondi dall' URSS. (Forse il PSI ricevette fondi in un passato più remoto, assieme al PCI e agli altri partiti socialisti o comunisti nel Mondo intero).
> Manipulite fu un colpo di stato comunista finito male grazie alla scesa in campo di Forza Italia (ovvero delle forze che ci stavano dietro, tra cui la maggioranza silenziosa degli Italiani).



Ahahahah sei squalificato. Ma quanti anni hai? Azzardi un giudizio storico sommario su un fenomeno come Mani Pulite, mentre hai il coraggio di dire che Forza Italia fu l' argine eretto degli onesti cittadini a difesa della democrazia. Quello stesso partito composto dai portaborse della DC e del PSI craxiano, nato con la benedizione di Cosa Nostra
Meraviglioso


----------



## Rivera10 (20 Dicembre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> quando si associa la cultura alle idee politiche, come spesso avviene (epraticamente sempre gli acculturati sono quelli di sinistra e gli ignoranti quelli di destra), mi viene sempre in mente fantozzi con franchino.
> 
> c'è questo luogo comune che vuole uomini di cultura quelli di sinistra, che non capirò mai. ed infatti anche fantozzi li prendeva in giro nel lontano 1983.
> 
> 36 anni fa.



Se ti stai rivolgendo a me sbagli e di grosso. Riesco a conversare con persone di destra e che hanno un bagaglio culturale maggiore del mio. Io non discrimino nessuno ma, quando mi vedo comparire qualcuno che parla con saccenza di fatti storici e ideologie apprese guardando il TG4 di Fede be', se permetti, mi incacchio.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Dicembre 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Sei squalificato dal momento che hai scritto che fosse il PSI e non il PCI a ricevere i fondi dall' URSS. (Forse il PSI ricevette fondi in un passato più remoto, assieme al PCI e agli altri partiti socialisti o comunisti nel Mondo intero).
> Manipulite fu un colpo di stato comunista finito male grazie alla scesa in campo di Forza Italia (ovvero delle forze che ci stavano dietro, tra cui la maggioranza silenziosa degli Italiani).



Il PCI ragazzi sarebbe ora di ammetterlo era un partito putt4n4..nel senso che si dava via a tutti..
Prendevano fondi dall'URSS ma al tempo stesso dialogavano eccome con Washington e appena è caduta l'URSS praticamente tutta la sinistra italiana si è mascherata con altri nomi per anni e anni (PDS-DS-Ulivo-Unione etc..) riponendo falce e martello e sostituendo falce e martello con l'Unione Europea e via via con l'arcobaleno e il green...

Praticamente va bene tutto, meno il tricolore


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (20 Dicembre 2019)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Ahahahah sei squalificato. Ma quanti anni hai? Azzardi un giudizio storico sommario su un fenomeno come Mani Pulite, mentre hai il coraggio di dire che Forza Italia fu l' argine eretto degli onesti cittadini a difesa della democrazia. Quello stesso partito composto dai portaborse della DC e del PSI craxiano, nato con la benedizione di Cosa Nostra
> Meraviglioso



Squalificato è un termine che usano gli adulti. Significa che non sei qualificato per proseguire il discorso, significa che hai già tremendamente perso il dibattito per le sciocchezze hai scritto. Senza contare le offese gratuite, che io non ti ho rivolto.


----------



## Rivera10 (20 Dicembre 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Squalificato è un termine che usano gli adulti. Significa che non sei qualificato per proseguire il discorso, significa che hai già tremendamente perso il dibattito per le sciocchezze hai scritto. Senza contare le offese gratuite, che io non ti ho rivolto.



Ho perso il dibattito E adesso come farò?? Chi c' e' a moderare?? Sallusti o Del Debbio?
Ma ti senti quando parli? E hai pure il coraggio di dire che ho detto sciocchezze. Guarda che c' e' altra gente che ha letto i tuoi post, lo sai no? Oppure nella tua dimensione da suprematisti bianchi le cose vanno alla rovescia...
Studia invece di leggere fumetti


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Dicembre 2019)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Ahahahah sei squalificato. Ma quanti anni hai? Azzardi un giudizio storico sommario su un fenomeno come Mani Pulite, mentre hai il coraggio di dire che* Forza Italia fu l' argine eretto degli onesti cittadini a difesa della democrazia. Quello stesso partito composto dai portaborse della DC e del PSI craxiano, nato con la benedizione di Cosa Nostra*
> Meraviglioso



Mi viene in mente un detto, buono un po' per tutta la stagione di Berlusconi (che per me è finita nel 2010) "Any port in a storm"..

Forza Italia senza dubbio era un fenomeno nato per interessi e fini specifici, ma è innegabile che è stato un inatteso anticorpo italiano al meccanismo che era in atto di annientamento della Rapubblica Italiana

Lo stesso poi fu l'unico argine ad una sinistra totalmente asservita all'UE


----------



## Abraham (20 Dicembre 2019)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Ah, visto il tuo basso livello culturale credevo che la tua fonte fosse il libro nero dei crimini del comunismo. Magari una di quelle copie omaggio che zio Silvio dava alle sagome presenti alle convention di Forza Italia



Immaginavo già dal nickname che potevamo pensarla allo stesso modo. Purtroppo la maggior parte dei milanisti "tifa" i politici sbagliati, anche per questo motivo uno dei pochi calciatori con una cultura decente come il buon Gianni ha deciso di starsene bene alla larga da questa società. 


Rete 4 sinistroide SBROTFL, ma svegliatevi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Dicembre 2019)

Se non riuscite a discutere senza insultarvi il topic verrà chiuso e verranno valutati provvedimenti.


----------



## Rivera10 (20 Dicembre 2019)

Abraham ha scritto:


> Immaginavo già dal nickname che potevamo pensarla allo stesso modo. Purtroppo la maggior parte dei milanisti "tifa" i politici sbagliati, anche per questo motivo uno dei pochi calciatori con una cultura decente come il buon Gianni ha deciso di starsene bene alla larga da questa società.
> 
> 
> Rete 4 sinistroide SBROTFL, ma svegliatevi



Meglio pochi ma buoni


----------



## sunburn (20 Dicembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Forza Italia senza dubbio era un fenomeno nato per interessi e fini specifici, ma è innegabile che è stato un inatteso anticorpo italiano al meccanismo che era in atto di annientamento della Rapubblica Italiana


A me sembra negabilissimo, eh.
Tra l'altro, bisognerebbe mettersi d'accordo sulla provenienza del tentativo di annietamento della Repubblica italiana. Tu mi dirai dalla magistratura, ma il fatto che molte delle problematiche che portarono alla stagione di Mani pulite siano attualmente ancora ben presenti e, forse, ancor più radicate nel tessuto economico-sociale-politico italiano, mi porta a pensare che i problemi non venissero da lì.



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Lo stesso poi fu l'unico argine ad una sinistra totalmente asservita all'UE


Come al solito devo correggerti...  
La sinistra NON era asservita alla UE. Se ricordi, a cavallo dei due millenni proliferarono vari movimenti di sinistra che avevano come punto comune la critica alla UE, al FMI, alla Banca mondiale ecc ecc ecc. Lì il (presunto) csx italiano ha iniziato a scavarsi la fossa ignorando le istanze di una grossa fetta del suo (potenziale) elettorato.
Ai tempi quei movimenti venivano bollati come "comunisti", adesso si parla di "sovranisti". Le soluzioni proposte sono radicalmente diverse, ma gli obiettivi della critica sono gli stessi..
In ogni caso, non mi sembra che Forza Italia passerà alla storia per i suoi provvedimenti anti-UE. La verità è che ai tempi l'Europa piaceva alla stra-grande maggioranza degli italiani: ricordo ancora l'euforia per l'entrata in vigore dell'Euro, con tanto di monetine celebrative già nei mesi precedenti e via dicendo. Solo in pochi esprimevano critiche, quasi tutti extra-parlamentari. Ai tempi nessun partito con rappresentanza parlamentare criticava la UE(la lega era ancora ferma alla fase "Roma ladrona")o proponeva nella propria agende modifiche particolari all'ordinamento europeo.


----------



## sette (20 Dicembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Che ne pensate della svolta record di Rete 4? Da settembre 2018, si era rilanciata come rete di sinistra dando spazio a Barbara Palombelli nel preserale e Gerardo Greco direttore di Rete 4 con un programma al giovedì sera, in sostituzione del "populista" Paolo Del Debbio che presentava "Quinta Colonna", ma che è stato cancellato a dicembre dello stesso anno per bassi ascolti con Paolo Del Debbio che è tornato mesi dopo con il nuovo "Dritto e Rovescio".
> 
> All'inizio nella nuova Rete 4, in prima serata, c'era un solo programma di destra (più moderato, che populista) che è Quarta Repubblica con Nicola Porro presente ancora oggi e due programmi di sinistra ossia CR4-La Repubblica delle Donne di Piero Chiambretti e W L'Italia - Oggi e Domani di Gerardo Greco. Da quest'anno, la situazione si è clamorosamente capovolta, complici anche dei cambiamenti nei vertici dell'informazione Mediaset con le dimissioni di Greco dal TG4 e di Claudio Brachino da Mediaset dopo 30 anni di attività ed i grandi ascolti di Fuori dal Coro di Mario Giordano che da striscia preserale viene trasferito in prima serata, diventando fin da subito il secondo talk show politico più seguito del martedì sera (sopra Cartabianca di Bianca Berlinguer su Rai 3 e sotto Di Martedì di Floris su La7) e Dritto e Rovescio di Paolo Del Debbio (che ormai ha distaccato con ampio margine Piazzapulita di Corrado Formigli su La7).
> 
> Gli unici conduttori di sinistra rimasti sono Chiambretti (l'unico rimasto in prima serata) e la Palombelli nel preserale con Stasera Italia. Significativa l'affermazione di Chiambretti nella puntata di ieri di CR4-La Repubblica delle Donne ha definito Rete 4 come la "rete sovranista", così come le innumerevoli ospitate di Matteo Salvini. Vi piace la svolta di Rete 4? O preferivate quella di sinistra che faceva concorrenza a La7 anche nel modo di fare informazione?



L'unica cosa che ho guardato in tutta la mia vita di R4 erano i Bellissimi in seconda serata. 
Ancora oggi non riesco a guardarla più di 10 secondi. 
Giustamente era destinata a scomparire se non fosse arrivato il digitale terrestre.


----------



## Anguus (20 Dicembre 2019)

Rete 4 di sinistra? Ma vi siete dimenticati di Emilio Fede? E' stata sempre la rete di ***** e politicizzata di Mediaset


----------



## Freddiedevil (20 Dicembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Che ne pensate della svolta record di Rete 4? Da settembre 2018, si era rilanciata come rete di sinistra dando spazio a Barbara Palombelli nel preserale e Gerardo Greco direttore di Rete 4 con un programma al giovedì sera, in sostituzione del "populista" Paolo Del Debbio che presentava "Quinta Colonna", ma che è stato cancellato a dicembre dello stesso anno per bassi ascolti con Paolo Del Debbio che è tornato mesi dopo con il nuovo "Dritto e Rovescio".
> 
> All'inizio nella nuova Rete 4, in prima serata, c'era un solo programma di destra (più moderato, che populista) che è Quarta Repubblica con Nicola Porro presente ancora oggi e due programmi di sinistra ossia CR4-La Repubblica delle Donne di Piero Chiambretti e W L'Italia - Oggi e Domani di Gerardo Greco. Da quest'anno, la situazione si è clamorosamente capovolta, complici anche dei cambiamenti nei vertici dell'informazione Mediaset con le dimissioni di Greco dal TG4 e di Claudio Brachino da Mediaset dopo 30 anni di attività ed i grandi ascolti di Fuori dal Coro di Mario Giordano che da striscia preserale viene trasferito in prima serata, diventando fin da subito il secondo talk show politico più seguito del martedì sera (sopra Cartabianca di Bianca Berlinguer su Rai 3 e sotto Di Martedì di Floris su La7) e Dritto e Rovescio di Paolo Del Debbio (che ormai ha distaccato con ampio margine Piazzapulita di Corrado Formigli su La7).
> 
> Gli unici conduttori di sinistra rimasti sono Chiambretti (l'unico rimasto in prima serata) e la Palombelli nel preserale con Stasera Italia. Significativa l'affermazione di Chiambretti nella puntata di ieri di CR4-La Repubblica delle Donne ha definito Rete 4 come la "rete sovranista", così come le innumerevoli ospitate di Matteo Salvini. Vi piace la svolta di Rete 4? O preferivate quella di sinistra che faceva concorrenza a La7 anche nel modo di fare informazione?



Ah, mi sono perso qualche anno di storia e non lo sapevo. La famosissima svolta a sinistra di Rete 4.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Dicembre 2019)

scusate ma sapete leggere??

non ha detto che rete 4 è di sinistra ma che la è stata per qualche mese... ma perchè rispondere a vanvera solo per difendere il credo politico? sembra il forum di LA7.
e la domanda è perchè secondo voi ci sono stati questi movimenti? è una domanda legittima e abbastanza fuori dalle idee politiche.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Dicembre 2019)

La linea anti-sovranista di Rete 4 citata da Fabri è un dato di fatto incontrovertibile che non può essere smentito, ed è durata qualche mese.
Ma non è che questa linea anti-sovranista è da attribuire alla sinistra, c'era sempre Berlusconi di mezzo. Rete 4 è sempre stata lo strumento mediatico di Berlusconi, non ci si deve stupire.
La linea editoriale citata da Fabri coincise infatti con la nascita del governo giallo-verde, con Berlusconi che fu superato da Salvini nella coalizione di centro-destra nelle politiche.

Berlusconi accusò il suo "circolo" (Del Debbio, Belpietro, GIordano) di avere favorito la sua sconfitta con le loro trasmissioni populiste.
Per questo Piersilvio annunciò una nuova linea editoriale allontanando per un periodo tutti questi giornalisti, e chiamando personaggi vicini alla sinistra a condurre le trasmissioni. Fu una ripicca di Silvio a imporre questa scelta, un'informazione in opposizione ai gialloverdi e quindi anche alla Lega.
Del resto in quel momento era all'opposizione assieme al PD, ma soprattutto a Berlusca bruciava il sedere per essere stato superato da Salvini.

Per diversi mesi i programmi di rete 4 fecero informazione pro-immigrazione, filo europeista, di stampo progressista, in aperta opposizione ai 5 stelle e alla Lega.

Gli ascolti di queste trasmissioni però furono un flop clamoroso, e a un certo punto Piersilvio decise di fare un nuovo reset mantenendo la sola Palombelli (tra tutti quella con conduzione equilibrata) e richiamò i vecchi soldati con l'aggiunta di Porro.
Questo coincideva anche con un nuovo scenario politico: i dissidi sempre più aperti tra 5S e Lega, l'imminente caduta del governo gialloverde, la giravolta a sinistra dei 5S e il ricompattamento della coalizione di centro-destra.

La Rete 4 di oggi è turbo-populista, in opposizione all'informazione turbo-radical shit e progressista delle trasmissioni negli altri canali.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Dicembre 2019)

[MENTION=4571]willcoyote85[/MENTION] e [MENTION=229]Toby rosso nero[/MENTION] bravi, siete stati chiarissimi.

Per Rete 4 anti-populista di "sinistra" (poi sta a voi decidere se il centrosinistra attuale sia di sinistra o meno), si intende il periodo che va dalla primavera 2018 fino agli inizi del 2019. In quel periodo, Rete 4 cambiò del tutto linea editoriale (cancellati Quinta Colonna e Dalla Vostra Parte sostituiti da settembre, rispettivamente, dal flop W l'Italia - Oggi e Domani, cancellato dopo qualche mese e Stasera Italia) e si mirò ad un'informazione più vicina al PD, piuttosto che alla destra sostenuta fino ad allora dalla stessa rete (le cause le ha spiegate Toby nel post sopra). Inutile dire che questi programmi anti-populisti abbiano fatto flop proprio per le origini di destra di Rete 4, a cui voi fare riferimento. Non a caso, appena tornato Del Debbio, il giovedì sera della rete è tornato subito a fare ascolti divenendo il talk politico più seguito della tv attualmente e lo stesso Giordano, appena messo in prima serata, ha fatto degli ascolti ottimi e le prime puntate di quest'estate di Fuori dal Coro hanno sfiorato il 10%.

Per rinfrescarvi la memoria, linko anche dei topic postati all'epoca da alcuni collaboratori del forum ed anche da me:

Rivoluzione Rete 4, via alla TV anti populismo


Gerardo Greco (già) fuori da Mediaset


----------

